# Who is YOUR Hav's Best Friend? (pic)



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

This is Tillie with her bestest friend in the whole wide world. Nala. Nala is pushing 11 yrs old and has welcomed 2 new kittens, 2 kids AND Tillie into our family without any problems at all. When we brought home each kitten, Nala would take care of them as if they were her own. They all still groom each other. And Tillie... Tillie has been romping and chewing on Nala since day ONE. Nala was our first baby and is a very special part of our family!!
One of the highlights of Tillie's day is when I get the keys to let the cats out of the garage (they sleep there at night), she yips and jumps and just plain FREAKS out. so sweet how much she loves that cat!

So, WHO is your Havs BEST FRIEND!!?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

too cute Tammy. Did you switch Tillies' ears? LOL Here's Molly's best freind


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is Maddies best friend besides Zoey . Zoey loves Baily too! I think Maddie is part mouse LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww that is so sweet. Nala is an angel. Love the picture.  Ache's best friend is my 6 y/o Chihuahua Wekee. Wekee was the queen of this house for 5 years and she is a very shy and not well socialized dog so when we got Ache it was NOT easy. We needed the help of a trainer and a lot of patience. Finally... they are best friends.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

To cute! I love the last picture


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWWWW, love all the pictures of BEST FRIENDS!!!!
and we are learning all kinds of new things! ~ Dave I didn't know you had a Bassett!
LOL did I switch Tillie's ears?? Oh, the THING on top of her head? LOL it is my first attempt at a topknot. SAD, I know... I need expert help!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Tere.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> AWWWW, love all the pictures of BEST FRIENDS!!!!
> and we are learning all kinds of new things! ~ Dave I didn't know you had a Bassett!
> LOL did I switch Tillie's ears?? Oh, the THING on top of her head? LOL it is my first attempt at a topknot. SAD, I know... I need expert help!


no that's not my dog . A friend's dog and our hunting dog for deer. It's not a basset but a Walker. His name is Sport. Tammy in your avatar , Tillie's dark colored ear is on her left, and on the picture you posted ,its on her right LOL How come you didn't tell us that you got another dog. LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I love all the best friends photos. Ache and Wekee "hugging" is way cool.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha... they are both about the same color, she is just tilting her head differently! Besides, she has lost a LOT of color since my avatar pic was taken!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha... they are both about the same color, she is just tilting her head differently! Besides, she has lost a LOT of color since my avatar pic was taken!


Yeah I figured something like that. Molly used to have one ear that was peach .


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's Panda with her BFF Murphy. Murph just had surgery to remove a fatty tumor from her armpit. I fashioned the tee shirt to cover the sutures so she could lay around outside in the grass. Murphy is almost 13 and still a big baby - Panda adores her!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, so sweet!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Ache's best friend is my 6 y/o Chihuahua Wekee.


Wow, what a great pictures! They looks so cute together. 
My Fedja likes most chihuahuas we meet. This are the only dogs that get him playful lately! To be honest I'm not that into chihuahuas, just little bit to small for my taste, but if Fedja likes them so much maybe something to think about lol.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks !! Chihuahuas can be a little difficult and they are so small. Mine is 4 lbs 9 ounces and I am always teaching Ache, who is 12 lbs, to be gentle, but she is a little strong girl. Maybe Fedja feels really comfortable with their size.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Maybe Fedja feels really comfortable with their size.


That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...what sweet pictures of 'friends'.!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's BFF is my friend's GSD. Buddy has been so gentle and patient with him since he was a tiny pup!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Karen, I love the picture of Kode and Buddy walking in the woods-too cute!!

I love German Shepherds-they are just beautiful. My uncle had one named Schnapps.

I was at Michigan State University once with my cat for a consult and there were 4 State Police officers there with 4 German Shepherds that just came over from Germany. Unfortunately, 3 of them did not pass their physical.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Um....guess I'd say...little white sweatband?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well...and of course Jersey (my brother) and Crosbie (my wheaton poodle BFF)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Um....guess I'd say...little white sweatband?
> 
> View attachment 36171


Ohhhh! POOR Kipling! I've told you, darlin', you're welcome to come live with me ANY time, and then Kodi can be your BFF!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Well...and of course Jersey (my brother) and Crosbie (my wheaton poodle BFF)
> 
> View attachment 36172


OK! THAT'S better! I thought your mom was abusing you again. There's only so much of that a guy can take. You just PM me if you want me to come and rescue you, honey!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> OK! THAT'S better! I thought your mom was abusing you again. There's only so much of that a guy can take. You just PM me if you want me to come and rescue you, honey!


What? A chance to hang with Kodi? I better send that pm!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

KSC said:


> What? A chance to hang with Kodi? I better send that pm!
> 
> View attachment 36173


 My kids want to hang out with Kodi too!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's 'cause Kodi's the cool guy in town...everyone wants to hang out with him


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

RICO's best friend when he was a puppy, was our last Newfoundland, Jazz. They were good buddies, but RICO didn't understand that Newfies don't play RLH, they're just good for cuddling. Sadly, Jazz is no longer with us.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, so sweet!! sorry to hear he is no longer with you.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Sugarbaby and Jace by their best friend the refrigerator.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> That's 'cause Kodi's the cool guy in town...everyone wants to hang out with him


Hey, guys, the more the merrier. Just be warned... if you send them, Kodi and I DON'T have to send them back!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pattie said:


> RICO's best friend when he was a puppy, was our last Newfoundland, Jazz. They were good buddies, but RICO didn't understand that Newfies don't play RLH, they're just good for cuddling. Sadly, Jazz is no longer with us.


Really cute, Pattie! I can't BELIEVE how black Rico's face was then!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Karen,

RICO's beard is still black and he has lots of red in his adult coat -- interesting since he was "born" a silver brindle. Aren't these colors amazing? I really marvel every day about all of Havs and their changing colors. I love to see everyone's puppies mature into adults for that reason, among many.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hey, guys, the more the merrier. Just be warned... if you send them, Kodi and I DON'T have to send them back!:biggrin1:


OK, everyone, play date at Karen and Kodi's!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOOO-hooooooo! :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pattie said:


> RICO's best friend when he was a puppy, was our last Newfoundland, Jazz. They were good buddies, but RICO didn't understand that Newfies don't play RLH, they're just good for cuddling. Sadly, Jazz is no longer with us.


 Rico's best bud Jazz looks like he was a great dog! I need to go to the eye doctors but it looks like you have a monkey or some animal in your window what is it?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi, 

The photo was taken at Christmas time and that is a Santa made from cones and fake rabbit fur. We bought it at a Christmas fair one year.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Kaleb and Kaden(my daughter's shih tzu)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, so sweet!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> OK, everyone, play date at Karen and Kodi's!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


OK, That works too! We've got 5 acres, so the more the merrier. You'd just better put a good recall on your dog before you arrive!:biggrin1:


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is Jellybean's BFF, Izzy. Izzy is my cousin's Yorkshire. She's.... I think, 1 year old. When we go over to her house they don't stop playing until I pick Jellybean up to leave. They're a hoot to watch.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I took this pic two days ago, at the vet. Kara, my big girl, chipped a tooth, so she was getting checked out for that. Ollie was just along for the ride.

Kara was all stretched out waiting for the dr. to come back, Ollie standing looked at her and then preceded to assume the position. they are so stinking cute together!

Kara = 130 lbs. Ollie - 14 lbs


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry meant to post this photo...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love BOTH pix!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, they are so sweet!!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kara and Ollie are so sweet together.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How cute! I can't believe they were that laid back at the vets office


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, Kodi liked the vet's until he had to be hospitalized earlier this year. Now he's a nervous wreck when he's there. Our local vet's office has never done anything terrible to him, but I think it must just smell similar. So I'll be back to incorporating walk-bys for cookies on our daily walks to try to get him back to being OK with them again! I doubt he'll EVER lie down and fall asleep there, though!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww everybody's pics are SO cute!



Pattie said:


> RICO's best friend when he was a puppy, was our last Newfoundland, Jazz. They were good buddies, but RICO didn't understand that Newfies don't play RLH, they're just good for cuddling. Sadly, Jazz is no longer with us.


Rico looked a lot like Cey when he was smaller! Did you mention that to me already? Then again, you said that Rico was a silver brindle - Cey's breeder classified him as a gold brindle, but I think he is actually a gold sable. Anyway, Rico is beautiful and I sure hope Ceylon's color grows out close to that beautifully as he matures!

One of Cey's best friends is the next-door-neighbor's cat Sam. They are ALWAYS wrestling together. Here's a pic of them 'hugging' haha:










His other favorite friend is Monty, the hav that we met at the dog park. I've already posted this but here is a pic of the two of them together when Cey was younger (Cey's now still not quite as big, weight-wise, as Monty is, but he now looks the same size or even slightly larger because Monty has a puppy cut and Cey's a fur monster lol):


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOVE the picture with the cat! Priceless!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Anthea said:


> Here is Jellybean's BFF, Izzy. Izzy is my cousin's Yorkshire. She's.... I think, 1 year old. When we go over to her house they don't stop playing until I pick Jellybean up to leave. They're a hoot to watch.


Anthea ~ I have to laugh at the wire across your fence....is that so Jellybean can't squeeze through?? We just installed a nice wrought iron fence in the backyard to keep the dogs off the brick patio, and lo and behold, Miley can squeeze her body through the spokes....little stinker! So we have to "rig" it. I bought some pet screen but not sure how to attach it. I'm thinking of sewing velcro to each end so we can take it off if we need to. That or we make her fatter so she can't squeeze thru!  Just kidding....


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I am finally at home with my laptop so I can post a picture of Kippers bestie. I still don't know how a 7 1/2 pound of fluff can tackle and pin a 65 lb pointer - lol they wrestle like this all the time.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

wow that's some serious bestie action. are they boy and girl?

Kara is so good with Ollie, and Ollie just adores his big sis. they both like Oz the 11 month pup but not as much as they love each other. and both the big dogs would rather play with little Ollie. when friends and neighbors come over they get worried that Ollie will get hurt with the big dogs, but they are all respectful and Ollie can hold his own (he likes all the attention too, typical boy).

Here's a vid of Kara and Ollie playing. it was his 3rd day home (8 wks old) and it was one of their first romp sessions.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Sadie (the big one) is a girl and Kipper is a boy. The only time she ever shows any roughness with him is when he bites her to hard and she will slap him away... She cracks me up when they play like that becuase she will just nudge him with her muzzle of just move him with her mouth. I have watched them play closely for the past couple of months and am very confident that she wouldn't intentionally hurt him. I have noticed that when they are outside together she is very protective of him and makes sure that the neighbors dogs know that he is her baby (I am assuming) and to not get rough with him when they play. I have video of them too when he was trying to take her chewie away and she would slap at him and whine, it is hilarious.... IMO


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

This is Lizzie's best friend Winston. He is a 2 year old Yorki-bear. They have so much fun together.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=36686&stc=1&d=1307822575


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

*best buds...*

Gibbs & Probie always have each other. When they wrestle around it is hard to tell if there is one or two of them. I am glad I went all out and got TWO to start with One of my grandsons is also Gibbs' BF, and always trying to give him kisses. Gibbs' picked him out of our 6 as his BF because he drops the most food while at the table:biggrin1: Probie pretty much just hides from the kids still; however, he has started to come around the little ones, but likes to sneak up behind them and bark and then pounces around like a rabbit!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I don't know, I though I had posted some pics on here, but I don't appear to have, just going a bit doolally!So anyway here are a few of the pups with their best friends,some are oldies but goodies!!So we have Dizzie and Kerfuffle,then Dizzie and Teddie,again Dizzie and Teddie,then Nellie and Teddie,and last Dizzie and Nellie.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Really great photos Clare.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Hutsonshouse, that middle pic is priceless.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

JudyD said:


> Hutsonshouse, that middle pic is priceless.


Thank you Judy. I wish I had more photos of the g-kids with the boys, but I usually have my hands full when they are around and are not able to snap any picture. Hopefully when we go to the beach I will have enough help and can get some great pictures!


----------

